# Amazing improvement on my table saw



## mantwi

Thanks for the heads up on this source. I too have an older G1023 and after new bearings and motor were installed thought I'd switch to a link belt just to see if it really made a difference. Woodcraft had 1/2" belts and they are too wide. Fortunately my saw does cut smoothly as is but being the obsessive compulsive type I really want a link belt on it. Now I can sleep again.


----------



## wormil

Yep, they work well. My saw was fairly smooth (or so I thought) but always had a slight shudder as the blade stopped. Switched to a link belt and holy moly did it make a difference.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for your review and the source. I have link belts on just about all my machines except the triple belts on my TS and planer. I'll check this out.


----------



## ras61

Are these Duro Drive belts better than other link belts?


----------



## patcollins

Thinking that may be the same belt that Harbor Freight sales


----------



## oldnovice

I added that, and turned pulleys, to my Craftsman TS over 25 years ago and I still marvel at the improvement it made.

Many years ago, as part of job, I worked with the USPS to add vibration sensing and FFT software to some of the machines as vibrations, of any kind, and those that change are indications of potential problems.

Sort of goes opposite of the old song *"Good Vibrations"*.


----------



## Dusty56

Any real life photos of your belt ? 
$8 /foot with 3 foot minimum order should be mentioned in your "review".

http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html
5' for $25 if you need 1/2" wide belt : )
I've had excellent results with the Accu-Link brand from HF


----------



## jakep_82

I have the Harbor Freight belt on my jointer and it works well. I can't say that it made a huge improvement because it already ran pretty smooth, but it does seem to work well.

I looked around for quite a while to find the best price on 3/8" link belt and Ozark seems to be the lowest. I'm glad I ordered from them and I won't hesitate to buy other stuff from them.


----------



## b2rtch

I have the HF version on all my equipment including my Unisaw (someone on LJ told me that I could not install these belts on a Unisaw)


----------



## TobiasZA

I have these belts on my drill press, jointer and table saw. They have been on for about fifteen years now and are still running beautifully. If I remember correctly, I bought them from Lee Valley. They are definitely worth every cent.

Cheers
Tobias


----------



## LJackson

Mostly off topic, but how did you get the motor fixed? I blew the motor on my drill press and was just looking at purchasing a new one, figuring it couldn't be repaired. It is expensive to replace.


----------



## jakep_82

My answer probably won't help you. I happen to have a good friend that works at an electric motor repair shop. He owed me a favor and I cashed it in on my saw. It needed a new primary winding which likely would have cost more than a new motor, but he covered the materials and the entire repair was free for me. If the motor just has a blown capacitor it's easy and inexpensive to fix. If anything is wrong with the windings you're better off getting scrap value for the copper and buying a new motor.


----------



## LJackson

I likely overheated the motor, and it probably needs new windings. I figured that my only solution was a new motor. I didn't hear a cap snap, nor smell the tell-tail odour.


----------



## jakep_82

I wish I had a better answer. Unfortunately rewinding motors is almost an art form, and it's very time consuming. My friend had actually never worked on a motor as small as my puny 3HP. Most of what he works on are 20HP up to 1000+HP. On motors that big it's much easier to justify the cost of the repair versus buying new.


----------



## LJackson

No worries. I'm glad for the information you've provided. It's a learning experience, as I've never burnt a motor before. When it happened, I knew pretty quickly what I'd done, and just a little research confirmed my suspicion.

Now I'm looking to get a 1HP motor to replace the 1/2HP one I killed. I figure that would reduce my chance of killing it again. Do you have any hints on where to find such a motor? It seems to be hard to find a motor of that power that runs on 110VAC and a standard 15 or 20 amp circuit. Also, it needs to be…1725 rpm I think. It would be a big bonus if the shaft diameter was identical to the one that I've currently got, but I'm not going to go so far. I can probably obtain an adapter.


----------



## jakep_82

Assuming the motor is mounted to the head of your drill press, you need to be careful not to make it too top heavy. The least expensive option would be to buy a 1/2HP motor from Harbor Freight. With a 20% off coupon you can get it for $80. It's 1725RPM and has a 5/8" shaft which is the most common size. See this link.

If you really want 1HP, they have one for $120 after the discount. It's here.. According to the description it's 7 pounds heavier than 1/2HP motor which is something to keep in mind.

Otherwise you're looking at spending a lot more for a better brand or searching on Craigslist.


----------



## LJackson

Awesome, that 1HP motor is just what I've been looking for. My drill press is a gargantuan. It's a standing floor press and it is taller than me (I'm six feet tall). Without the motor installed, the thing is a bear to move. I don't think a measly seven pounds will make it too top heavy. Thanks for your concern, though.

But, before I whip out the credit card, there's another issue with the press. If I grab the quill, I'm able to move it just slightly back and forth. I've read elsewhere here that this could mean shot bearings. I might as well take a look at fixing that first. It may not be doable. But,I'd hate to just throw out an otherwise good drill press for lack of a repair.

In the mean time, I do have a benchtop drill press. Though, it can't take the Silver and Demming reduced shank twist bits that I had purchased to make a dowel reamer, the very item upon which I burnt the motor on Mr. Big drill press.


----------



## Silverhill

LJackson-Look at these;

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Motors/AC_Motors_-_General_Purpose_and_Inverter_Duty_%280.25_-_300HP%29/AC_Motors-General_Purpose,_Rolled_Steel,_IronHorse_%280.33_-_2HP%29/1-Phase_Motors,_56C_%280.33_-_1.5HP%29


----------



## smoker54

LJackson,
If I'm not mistaken, "Baldor" can supply you with the exact spec's for your motor. That include's, hp, shaft size, voltage and speed. They are not the cheapest motors you can buy but they are a great motor. I don't cheap out on things like the motor as I usually wined up paying more in the end. I hope this helps.


----------



## mantwi

I finally got around to ordering link belts from the Ozark Woodworker as you recommended. I placed the order on Thursday of last week and the belts were here this morning which is the following Monday. I was so impressed I sent an email to thank them for the great service right after they arrived and 4 hours later I got a call from Ray, the owner. Needless to say I was blown away, he just wanted to tell me he appreciated the email I sent. We talked about belts, pulleys, machines, the manuals he sells for old equipment and duck calls. Ray is a great guy and I want to second your recommendation of his store. The guy isn't just a dealer he is a woodworker first and foremost and not only wants our business, he actually appreciates it. He said he has researched, found and reproduced operators manuals for about 1100 different pieces of equipment so if anybody needs one for an old woodworking or metal working machine odds are Ray can help you. Just go www.ozarkwoodworker.com and tell him Marvin sent you.


----------

